# cannister intake & outake



## greenfish4 (Nov 7, 2005)

has anyone made a DIY intake outake upgrade for their cannister filter?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

What sort of upgrade do you mean? I've attempted making one out of acrylic so it would be clear. It's tough to bend it nicely though.


----------



## PMC (Nov 17, 2005)

I recently made a new spraybar using 1/2" O.D. PVC for my 2213 Eheim. It was very easy, though not pretty. I think I spent, maybe, $5 or so at Home Depot for an incredibly long tube that had to be cut in 1/2 to fit in my car, an end cap and a 90 degree top piece. I just cut 8" off the tube, drilled 9 holes in a diamond design with a hole in the middle at the height I wanted the flow from. I didn't use any glue, just stuck the pieces together. The Eheim's tubing fits snugly into the PVC's 90 degree oriface. The tube also fit into the Eheim's original suction holder. My goal was for the current from the cannister to efficiently blow the Co2 bubbles out into the tank. I located it in the middle of one side of the tank. It works great.

Peter


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

about the only upgrade I did was drill more holes in my spray bar. This really helped even out the flow. INstead of a few high pressure jets, I have a lot of low pressure jets. Plus, I also get more flow in the tank since there is less backpressure


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Like Gomer, I tend to modify Eheim tubing by adding holes, changing the diameter of existing holes, etc. rather than using PVC. Green plastic is not aesthetic, but it is better than PVC. Eheim hard tubing is also available just as tubing (not drilled) if you want to really customize, but not many shops handle such. 

For intakes my only mods tend to be the substitution of prefilters for intake screens, easy with FilterMax accessories.


----------

